# This is nothing short of insulting!



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

*Cop calls shooting an 'accident'*
By Laurel J. Sweet
Tuesday, October 3, 2006 - Updated: 12:37 AM EST

A burly Boston police officer who allegedly shot a brother cop who tried to save him from driving drunk pleaded not guilty to assault and battery yesterday and was released on personal recognizance.
Questionable cops 
Babysit duty for BPD cops
Wrong side of the law
"It's very simple," defense Attorney Thomas Drechsler told the Herald on behalf of Paul Durkin, 49. "One word: accident. An unfortunate accident, but no more than that. Certainly not a crime."
But First Assistant Suffolk District Attorney Josh Wall painted a very different portrait of Durkin: that of a boozing, callous cop who, rather than calling 911, called a pal for a lift after shooting and wounding officer Joseph Behnke with his service .40-caliber Glock semiautomatic.
Durkin, who worked in Dorchester, and Behnke, assigned to South Boston, had repaired to a neighborhood tavern after work on June 22 to hang out with friends. When the two men left about 3 a.m., Behnke feared Durkin was too drunk to drive home to Easton and offered to put him up for the night at his home in West Roxbury, Wall said.
When Behnke failed to coax the "highly intoxicated" Durkin inside, Wall said, Durkin "removed his service weapon . . . from his holster, raised his hand and pointed the gun at Behnke. Durkin fired once from a short distance."
Even though Behnke required an ambulance, Durkin abandoned him on the street and went to another friend's home, Wall said. Behnke, a veteran of four years, remains on paid administrative leave.
Durkin, a father of two whose 26 years on the force were "unblemished" until now, Drechsler said, has been suspended without pay after his indictment by a Suffolk grand jury.
Superior Court Clerk-Magistrate Robin Vaughan imposed no restrictions on his release yesterday.
Suffolk District Attorney Daniel Conley said, "That officer Behnke was injured and not killed, and that no innocent neighbors in any of the surrounding homes were injured, was pure luck."
---------------------------
Just how fucking stupid does he think people are?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sounds like an accident to me.

let's reserve judgment til we hear from the victim.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

94c said:


> sounds like an accident to me.
> 
> let's reserve judgment til we hear from the victim.


And you wonder why people lose respect for cops?? This is exactly why.

It wasn't an accident. He was drinking, he got drunk, was carrying a gun while drunk, drew his gun, fired his gun and shot his fellow officer.

Think about it next time you have any inclination to arrest someone for carrying a gun and having a beer. I'm sure your double standard will hold true.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

94c







vbmenu_register("postmenu_121809", true); 
Senior Member
*MassCops Deputy Chief*

Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: mass
Posts: 1,097 -- Threads: 12 
Rep Power: 2









*Re: Fla. deputy fatally shoots himself at birthday party while showing off his gun* 
dumbass

Double standard? nahhhhhhhh


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NFAfan said:


> I'm sure your double standard will hold true.


It most certainly will.

By the way, don't they have forums for knitters?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not trying to defend anyone's actions, but wait until all sides of the story come out before passing judgement....we all know what fans of the police Boston media are...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

NFAfan is just another one of those lurkers on the train platform waiting to throw somebody under it once it pulls into the station.
Were you there at this incident NFAfan? If you answer no, then shaddap. Nobody needs or wants to hear you whine about how cops are helping out other cops when a line is crossed.
There are 3 sides to every story. What #1 said, what #2 said, and what actually happened. 

Now if the Suffolk County District Attorneys Office / Dan Conley would prosecute gangbangers, who repeatedly flout the gun laws and fire indiscriminantly into crowds with such vigor, we'd truly have a safer city. 

Well said Killjoy. Wait till a jury of his peers passes judgement before you open your pie-hole again on this subject NFAfan. HC


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

My first reaction is tending to agree with NFA fan HOWEVER I know most of the time initial reports are wrong /skewed ESPECIALLY by the media. guess Ill wait and see how it plays out before judging anything. Standard should be atleast the same as for dui though.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> Now if the Suffolk County District Attorneys Office / Dan Conley would prosecute gangbangers, who repeatedly flout the gun laws and fire indiscriminantly into crowds with such vigor, we'd truly have a safer city.


Amen bro


----------

